# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Obiteljsko savjetovaliste za bracne parove

## Amandica

Pozdrav svima!

Za pocetak bih zamolila admina da premjesti ovu temu ako ne pripada ovamo. Jednostavno ne znam gdje bih je uvrstila. 

Ovako, trenutno ne zivim sa muzem, vec sam se vratila k svojim roditeljima sa djetetom koje ima godinu dana. Tu smo vec sest mjeseci. Muz i ja upocetku smo jako tesko komunicirali i kad bi dosao vidjeti malu, uglavnom bi ili sutio ili bi se svelo na medjusobno predbacivanje odgovornosti i svadju. Sad, nakon 6 mjeseci, stvari su se malo sredile i mozemo normalno razgovarati o nasim problemima koje smo imali. On zeli pod svaku cijenu spasiti nas brak, jer kaze da me voli i da mu strasno nedostajemo mala i ja. I ja njega volim, iako mi je tesko preci preko svega i dati drugu sansu. Ali bih pokusala. Ne bih se voljela jednoga dana lupati po glavi mislici kako smo mogli spasiti brak i biti sretni da smo SVE poduzeli.

Da se vratim na temu, zanima me, dali netko zna za kakvo obiteljsko savjetovaliste da postoji? Na internetu ne mogu nista naci. A cula sam da su se nekad takvi susreti i radionice odrzavale u Vinogradskoj bolnici. Zna li netko nesto o tome?  :Rolling Eyes:  Bila bih zahvalna na svakoj informaciji! 

Muz i ja se i dalje volimo, ali jednostavno nam treba netko tko ce nam dati smjernice! Kako komunicirati, kako se dogovarati oko nekih stvari, kako da oboje budemo zadovoljni u svom braku. Jer sam sigurna da je do nasega rastanka doslo zbog toga sto se nismo znali CUTI, ni komunicirati, a i sto nismo bili iskreni jedan drugome. 

Jos pitanje-dali je netko mozda isao u obiteljsko savjetovaliste ili na nekakve radionice? 
Unaprijed zahvalna na odgovorima!  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

dr bastaić ima vikend seminare za bračne parove i super su, ali i koštaju.
2500kn za par.
http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-scena...oj-vezi_308896

i baptistička crkva ima navodno dobro savjetovalište, ali trebaš progooglat malo

----------


## Amandica

> dr bastaić ima vikend seminare za bračne parove i super su, ali i koštaju.
> 2500kn za par.
> http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-scena...oj-vezi_308896
> 
> i baptistička crkva ima navodno dobro savjetovalište, ali trebaš progooglat malo


Nesto bih sto podrzava katolicka crkva ili bar nesto sto se ne kosi sa mojom vjerom. Hvala ti  :Smile: 

A nitko nije cuo za to u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## lore

Nazovi zupu na sv. duhu u zagrebu (Sv. Ante), sjecam se da su na zarucnickom tecaju bili super stariji parovi, medjuostalom jedan par radi i u obiteljskom savjetovalistu..bili su dosta konstruktivni i pricali o najnormalnijim bracnim problemima..imala sam i broj ali sam ga u medjuvremenu negdje zagubila (za svaki slucaj  :Smile:  )..sigurno ce znati u zupi..sretno!

----------


## Tila

Savjetujem ako ste iz Zagreba sljedeće: Obiteljski centar grada Zagreba, Obiteljsko savjetovalište Kumičićeva 5, Modus... 

U današnje vrijeme dinamičnog života, preopterećenosti i trpljenja opstanka bračne zajednice, vrlo je velika potražnja za psihološkom pomoći i usmjeravanjem, a posebice prema očuvanju obiteljskog sklada, pa se radionice i tečajevi održavaju već i u organizacijama manjih udruga, zdravstvenih organizacija i sl. 

Obzirom na vašu problematiku predlažem što skorije uključenje u bilo koji od gore predloženih centara, nesretni vam je trenutak u svemu vrijeme i predstojeće ljetno razdoblje, kad svi završavaju sa radom, pa se barem predbilježite za jesenske termine.

Sretno!

----------


## Inka

Ne znam je li kasno za bilo kakav komentar, ali kao netko tko je probao bračnu terapiju kod psihijatra u jednoj zagrebačkoj poliklinici (preskupo) i jednu relativno poznatu bračnu savjetnicu, mogu samo reći da sve te bračne terapije, u kojem god obliku, nisu učinkovite ako partneri prvo ne rade "na sebi". A to znači riješiti emocionalne rane/traume/krive obrasce/podsvjesna vjerovanja, počevši od djetinjstva pa na dalje. Zaista sam dubokog uvjerenja da svatko prvo mora pomoći sam sebi, kako bi mogao biti odrasla, emocionalno zrela osoba pa će tek onda i život u paru biti skladan. I žao mi je što nam to nitko ne kaže, nego gubimo vrijeme prepričavajući probleme trećoj osobi. Terapije su gašenje požara, a korjenite promjene su moguće samo ako se riješe i uzroci, zakopani negdje u nama...
U svakom slučaju, želim vam sreću  :Heart:

----------


## anki

Slažem se, no ponekad je tu previše emocija da bi čovjek mogao racionalno sagledati sam sebe i donijeti ispravne odluke; a onda se to još očekuje i od druge strane...zato nije loše imati treću osobu koja će vas navoditi na pravi put; naravno, ako je ta treća osoba educirana za to. Ja bih svakako preporučila Obiteljski centar u Preobraženskoj   http://www.ocgz.hr/  ; gospođu Vlastu Grgec Petroci, divna osoba, da sam bar ja znala za to prije par godina. Uglavnom, besplatno je, tako da vas ništa ne košta da probate. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

> Nesto bih sto podrzava katolicka crkva ili bar nesto sto se ne kosi sa mojom vjerom. Hvala ti


Ne treba te ovo brinuti. Radi se naime o Udrzi Obiteljski život koja radi savjetovanje na kršćanskim vrijednostima. Bračni par koji vodi savjetovanja su pripadnici baptističke crkve, ali kažem nema veze, jer se radi na kvalitetnoj komunikaciji, na učenju kako pravilno pimati jendo drugo i na učenju prepoznavanja potreba onog drugog ! Divni su, to su moji prijatelji i stvarno znaju raditi s parovima. Toplo ih preporučam.

http://www.obiteljskizivot.com/davor_i_sandra_kukec

----------


## Rivendell

Podižem!

Konkretno me zanimaju sistemske obiteljske konstelacije. Ima li tko iskustva?

Nije mi baš jasno s weba o čemu se radi.

----------


## svemirka

Samo javljam da postoji obiteljsko savjetovaliste u probrazenskoj i na borovju ako nekome zatreba,mislim pod pokroviteljstvom grada zg ,ali nisam sigurna.
.a ima i caritasovo u selskoj.

----------


## giussepe

Da li netko ima iskustva s nekim obiteljskim savjetovalistem? Ali da se ne placa.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da li netko ima iskustva s nekim obiteljskim savjetovalistem? Ali da se ne placa.


To je redovna djelatnost czss. Evo: http://www.czss-zagreb.hr/obiteljski-centar

----------


## giussepe

Hvala puno

----------

